
1475 Migrant Children Placed in Homes by the U.S. Gov Went Missing Last Year - rishabhd
http://time.com/5256734/government-missing-migrant-children/
======
Regardsyjc
"An AP investigation found in 2016 that more than two dozen unaccompanied
children had been sent to homes where they were sexually assaulted, starved or
forced to work for little or no pay. At the time, many adult sponsors didn’t
undergo thorough background checks, government officials rarely visited homes
and in some cases had no idea that sponsors had taken in several unrelated
children, a possible sign of human trafficking."

